# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  A New Type Of Wild

## LucidDreamGod

Ok this came as a result of me talking with Gothlark on msn and this is his technique not mine, The whole thing is just a bunch of direct qoutes from msn put to together none of it is mine Gothlarks also the creater of HILD and another technique revolving around confidents, I once created a thread on it, but I want it do be officialy in this forum and revised:

Ok This is a visual wild, many people have posted about visual wilds but I&#39;m going to go a little further and explain it better.

acouple diffrent occasions to do this, is right after waking up you shouldn&#39;t move much, the focus invlolved in this should keep you aware, you should have slept 8 or so hours, I also recommend practice in the day time doing a sort of meditation on it, as if you were going to do it right then, gothlark claims you can learn how to introduce wilds during mid-day if you put your mind to it.

Ok when you start get good and relaxed maybe try counting and relaxing I recommend gothlarks HILD, ok once your relaxed your going to need to introduce senses, 

"to WILD instantly like I do, I have to use all the senses, okay, I personally WILD by willing myself into a meditative state and imagining a scene, then integrating my senses into it, so I&#39;d feel something, smell something, taste, something, hear something, and see it of course, for a newbie, basically the same thing, but draw it out for a long time... do each sense for like five minutes, and put a good half an hour or an hour into the meditative trance, no order necessary, but I like to do visuals and sound first
then feeling, then taste, then smell, just because they strike me as being most dominant in that order"

"for vision it&#39;s obvious, imagine the dream scene... same for hearing, listen to your voice in the dream... listen to birds chirp or wind moving, for feeling, I like to feel a gritty or wet surface... something that would stand out, walking through damp grass, running your hands along a bumpy wall, taste... I often taste what I&#39;d normally taste in my mouth... dry saliva (bad dry mouth during the day)...but you can also try eating something, for smell, smell out the environment from the scene... in a forest? smell pine...

Ok now that you have that down now it&#39;s important to zone out and kind of let your subconscous take over.

"it&#39;s best to just be a passive observer until things stabilize, be aware of the fact you&#39;re dreaming but don&#39;t act on it, just watch for a while, you don&#39;t get involved in it right away, you just kind of give your mind the set up, then let it drift but you have to stay consciously involved just not trying to FORCE it it takes a while to get the balance, passively set the movement into motion, the best possible course of action is to be actively passive, let things happen, but be thinking observingly, make your subconscious work on it, passively observe your thoughts as if they weren&#39;t your own"

"but try to make any thoughts unrelated to WILDing float away from you
without ever focusing on it, just observe it"

And the most important thing is it "just takes practice"


Credit for tech: Gothlark

EDIT: heh, figured the words practice would keep alot of people away

----------


## wendylove

When you mean bring the wilding to the mid day do you mean napping. Also why would a person who can Wild during naps need to do WBTB as when you nap it non REM. I can&#39;t see the reason to sleep 8 hours if you can wild during the mid day as wilding would be easier when your going to sleep and tired then when your not tired during the mid day. Did Gothlark say to use WBTB.
I also don&#39;t see the point of focusing on one sense at a time. I will attempt this. Have you any more quotes and do you know the reason Gothlark gave up lucid dreaming.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> When you mean bring the wilding to the mid day do you mean napping. Also why would a person who can Wild during naps need to do WBTB as when you nap it non REM. I can&#39;t see the reason to sleep 8 hours if you can wild during the mid day as wilding would be easier when your going to sleep and tired then when your not tired during the mid day. Did Gothlark say to use WBTB.
> I also don&#39;t see the point of focusing on one sense at a time. I will attempt this. Have you any more quotes and do you know the reason Gothlark gave up lucid dreaming.[/b]



Gothlark himself does not use WBTB, he recommended it to people who first start out, no napping, I guess you could call it napping but it can happen in minutes if you get good enough.

You will focus on them all just keep adding them after you&#39;ve added visualization you must add sound then the rest all at the same time but don&#39;t focus to hard on any of them.

Yes I do know the reasons he told me he&#39;s spent 9000 years in lucids all together he had nothing he really wanted to go back and do, he doesn&#39;t have that many stories to tell either, it&#39;s disopointing to me too, he told me he didn&#39;t have the desire to do it anymore, he loved real life much more.

As he said it  is real learning, real relationships, and constant reality is what he lives for

----------


## Infraredkelp

What is WBTB?

----------


## wendylove

> What is WBTB?[/b]



When you go to sleep for 5 hours and wake up to wild.

I guess his decision to give up lucid dreaming sounds plausible. Okay I went to sleep early at 11pm and tried the rest off the night intill 1pm. I had one lucid dream at 1pm that lasted about twenty minautes, however I remeber all my dreams starting from 2am. 

Did Gothlark have any tips on making the dream more vivid. I will practice some more. Also are you mean&#39;t to walk around when visualizing or stay still and wait for something to happen.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> When you go to sleep for 5 hours and wake up to wild.
> 
> I guess his decision to give up lucid dreaming sounds plausible. Okay I went to sleep early at 11pm and tried the rest off the night intill 1pm. I had one lucid dream at 1pm that lasted about twenty minautes, however I remeber all my dreams starting from 2am. 
> 
> Did Gothlark have any tips on making the dream more vivid. I will practice some more. Also are you mean&#39;t to walk around when visualizing or stay still and wait for something to happen.[/b]



Did your lucid dream result from this wild?

Well, the visualization is sopposed to keep making it vivid, I&#39;d recommend you touch something sharp that is sopposed to really help, persoly he just takes in everything around him to the point that it&#39;s vivider then his real life eyes would be able to see, he told me not to blink in lds but it was hard when I tryed that.

You can visualize whatever you want as long as you take in senses, personaly I like to walk around and rub my dream hands over things.

----------


## wendylove

> Did your lucid dream result from this wild?[/b]



Yes 




> Well, the visualization is sopposed to keep making it vivid, I&#39;d recommend you touch something sharp that is sopposed to really help, persoly he just takes in everything around him to the point that it&#39;s vivider then his real life eyes would be able to see, he told me not to blink in lds but it was hard when I tryed that.[/b]



I understand. Also did he say when to practice wilding in the mid day and how long you should practice.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Yes 
> 
> I understand. Also did he say when to practice wilding in the mid day and how long you should practice.[/b]



Nice I ought to try that sometime late at night when I don&#39;t have school the next day

He never said a certain time I guess how much you practice would be in direct relation to how much success you have.

----------


## wendylove

I have been trying this everytime I fall asleep and about 3am I had a really good success with this method. I was in a very vivid lucid dream, however I could still notice I am breathing. See I have a blocked up nose and this woke me up because I couldn&#39;t breath.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> I have been trying this everytime I fall asleep and about 3am I had a really good success with this method. I was in a very vivid lucid dream, however I could still notice I am breathing. See I have a blocked up nose and this woke me up because I couldn&#39;t breath.[/b]



How long do you have to lay there trying before it works, are you doing it through wbtbs, or deilds, or well laying in bed before you go to sleep?

----------


## wendylove

> How long do you have to lay there trying before it works, are you doing it through wbtbs, or deilds, or well laying in bed before you go to sleep?[/b]



Well I do this everytime I attempt to go to sleep. It doesn&#39;t take a certain time I just do it or fall asleep. I moved so I didn&#39;t do it through wild. Wbtb I suppose.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Nice, maybe you can get good like gothlark, I will try this tonight as a go to sleep, and do deild when I wake throughout the night and if I can&#39;t get back to sleep conscously or move I&#39;ll do this.

----------


## ShYne123

Thanks for making this topic first of all.

Second Wendy....WBTB isnt "waking up then trying WILD" You can do that but its just waking up and alerting your mind a little before sleep. You can stay up for 5 seconds to a few hours..
(And your not a Dv&#39;s Expert when you dont know what WBTB is, lol...sorry)


_So is this the jist of it all, meditate during the day and focus on your 5 senses to get them more intune, and easier to notice for the later WILD.

While WILDing, instead of counting or w/e methood you use, imagine a scene and then you focus on your 5 senses, one at a time incorperating them into the scene, and keep doing this untill you go into a dream._


Is this what you were trying to say? Or was there something more to it.
I thought i understood that untill i read wendy&#39;s and your posts, then it started to sound like you focus on these once you are actaully in a LD...i got a little confused.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Thanks for making this topic first of all.
> 
> Second Wendy....WBTB isnt "waking up then trying WILD" You can do that but its just waking up and alerting your mind a little before sleep. You can stay up for 5 seconds to a few hours..
> (And your not a Dv&#39;s Expert when you dont know what WBTB is, lol...sorry)
> _So is this the jist of it all, meditate during the day and focus on your 5 senses to get them more intune, and easier to notice for the later WILD.
> 
> While WILDing, instead of counting or w/e methood you use, imagine a scene and then you focus on your 5 senses, one at a time incorperating them into the scene, and keep doing this untill you go into a dream._
> Is this what you were trying to say? Or was there something more to it.
> I thought i understood that untill i read wendy&#39;s and your posts, then it started to sound like you focus on these once you are actaully in a LD...i got a little confused.[/b]



Well WBTB wild is a bit diffrent then normal wbtb, no you should focus on the same things you focus outside as inside, I was simply saying if you focus on the same things as you did when it was still a day dream then you can still keep making it vivider.

Don&#39;t forget about the third part either.

I did this wild well falling asleep, and it was almost like I was trying to fall asleep at a concert, the cars were roaring by my house very loadly, and my mom was watching t.v. down stairs and wouldn&#39;t turn it down that low, and my room doesn&#39;t have a door so it&#39;s hard, I&#39;m thinking about using the guest room upstairs next time.

I had like a semi-lucid or 2 during the night, I woke up to do deild but for some reason didn&#39;t feel like it and I should have kept going.

----------


## wendylove

I had a really weird lucid dream. See the clock was the wrong time and this made me lucid, which was strange. The lucid dream  in question was really dark and it took about 5 minautes for me to find a light place, I woke up about 5 minautes later. Dream control was really as I was trying to make everything light instead of pitch black. In the dream their were doors that lead to total darkness, next time I might walk through the door.

----------


## ShYne123

Ok, so once i create the day dream with all my senses involved i will let my subconsious take care of the rest and be the passive observer.

Wow, so gothlark says he has spend over 9000 years in LDs...that is amazing.

Im not doubting him at all, but i was wondering just a few things like, how did he tell the approx. time?

Also, was he a natural to begin with, or did he teach himself? Also, How long were his average lucids.

I wish he could answer these.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Ok, so once i create the day dream with all my senses involved i will let my subconsious take care of the rest and be the passive observer.
> 
> Wow, so gothlark says he has spend over 9000 years in LDs...that is amazing.
> 
> Im not doubting him at all, but i was wondering just a few things like, how did he tell the approx. time?
> 
> Also, was he a natural to begin with, or did he teach himself? Also, How long were his average lucids.
> 
> I wish he could answer these.[/b]



Well I beleive he just could tell by the way it felt and he would usualy say after going through a certain partol or door I would like to have a lucid dream that lasts 1000 years are something like that.

He taught himself he&#39;s not a natural I stole his title but instead of soon to be his just says non-natural lucid god.

He can indeed answer more questions and by all means E-mail/msn him at [email protected] he loves to help people, he said he wanted me to give it to people who need help, so there you go, just don&#39;t forget to ask me stuff too

----------


## ShYne123

That is freaking amazing.

Question for you LDG, how many tries did it take you to succed in a WILD...and after your first success, was it much easyer (or at least did you succed alot more often?)

Ill take down his email.

Also, your Lucid dream age says 10+ years, how long did it take you to start having them pretty often.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> That is freaking amazing.
> 
> Question for you LDG, how many tries did it take you to succed in a WILD...and after your first success, was it much easyer (or at least did you succed alot more often?)
> 
> Ill take down his email.
> 
> Also, your Lucid dream age says 10+ years, how long did it take you to start having them pretty often.[/b]



I&#39;m pretty bad at wilds, most of mine were from deild, and a few when I lost track of wild and accidently sliped in well still "some-what" conscous, that question is a question asked alot, and I&#39;ve asked it alot, and got the same answer that it does get easier.

But yes brett will tell you he didn&#39;t just start having them instantly.

I was a natural as a kid so I didn&#39;t really have to try as I got around 13-14 thats when I started trying and I had a pretty good success rate wild is diffrent then dild, wild takes along time to get good at but it takes awhile to lose the ability, dild takes very short time to get good at but it doesn&#39;t last long.

----------


## wendylove

Well I have had a lucid dream everyday since trying this method. If anyone wants to try this just do this method everytime you go to sleep, about five days of doing this means I can Wild everytime using WBTB. I break up soon so I will start to try and bring Wilding to the mid day and luckly I will become able to wild during the night without WBTB. 

Well for a better picture I normally go to sleep at 12pm then I begin my wild then I fail and wake up around 2am then I fail again(althrough I did successfully wild here once) then at 5am or 6am I succead. I don&#39;t lose that much sleep trying to wild. Also I don&#39;t use Deild

Gothlark if your reading this thank you.

----------


## slimslowslider

Its a great idea.

When I do WILD or DEILD or whatever (anything but DILD)...  I&#39;m primarily visualising.  
I&#39;ll try to remember the other senses next time. 

However the main problem for me is not so much constructing a &#39;real&#39; dream scene, as getting distracted and wandering off into the dream, and forgetting I was trying to be lucid.

Also, LDG, you mention not trying too hard.  In my experience building the dream scene does take some effort (certainly focus) - when it jumps into crystal clear 3d then I know I&#39;m in an LD and can relax, but if I&#39;m too casual I just get distracted as above.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Also, LDG, you mention not trying too hard.  In my experience building the dream scene does take some effort (certainly focus) - when it jumps into crystal clear 3d then I know I&#39;m in an LD and can relax, but if I&#39;m too casual I just get distracted as above.[/b]




Well you certainly have to try, just don&#39;t force it I guess thats what I was trying to get acrossed





> Well I have had a lucid dream everyday since trying this method. If anyone wants to try this just do this method everytime you go to sleep, about five days of doing this means I can Wild everytime using WBTB. I break up soon so I will start to try and bring Wilding to the mid day and luckly I will become able to wild during the night without WBTB. 
> 
> Well for a better picture I normally go to sleep at 12pm then I begin my wild then I fail and wake up around 2am then I fail again(althrough I did successfully wild here once) then at 5am or 6am I succead. I don&#39;t lose that much sleep trying to wild. Also I don&#39;t use Deild
> 
> Gothlark if your reading this thank you.[/b]



Sweat, I serously need to be more like you, but I got school alot and can&#39;t just go to bed at 12pm and my house is very noisey, yeah eventualy you&#39;ll just wild to sleep each night, thats a goal of mine no need to try and get to sleep anymore, no need for an earlier bed time to wait like an hour before I fall asleep.

Although I&#39;m going to sleep in a diffrent room tonight, which should make a diffrents.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Sorry for double post, but I just learned Gothlarks plaining to make a revised version of this tutorial ::D:   not just made up of low quality sometimes confusing msn qoutes, and I suspect he'll put it in a better more understandable order, I'l try to get it in the tutorials if he doesn't already put it there, definitly worth doing, He said he'd post it later thats all I know, I can't wait even though I know about 85% of it.

----------


## wendylove

> He said he'd post it later thats all I know, I can't wait even though I know about 85% of it.



Make sure you pressure Gothlark so he will write it up.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

All i can say is wow, this method looks to be one of the most promising, i will try it tonight, thanks alot  ::D:  About the guy in lucid dreams for 9000 years, i believe him, i also believe that he maybe realised that being able to control everything in a dream isn't so great, maybe he went beyond that barrier and is beyond lucid dreaming and is trying to live the qualities of everyday life instead of a fictional and controlled dream world. This guy must be good though, i love the method though, looks asthough it would work for me aswell  ::D:  When i last meditated i visualised being in my dreamscape and it felt unreal at first but when i opened my eyes it felt asthough i had just woken up because of the realism being projected whilst my eyes were closed. Can't wait to try!

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I don't want tp upush it about a week later I may say something like, I'm glad your taking your time on that tutorial, but I don't want to pressure him he's been too nice to me, you can feel free to send him as many nagging e-mails as you want, I wouldn't recommend it though





> All i can say is wow, this method looks to be one of the most promising, i will try it tonight, thanks alot  About the guy in lucid dreams for 9000 years, i believe him, i also believe that he maybe realised that being able to control everything in a dream isn't so great, maybe he went beyond that barrier and is beyond lucid dreaming and is trying to live the qualities of everyday life instead of a fictional and controlled dream world. This guy must be good though, i love the method though, looks asthough it would work for me aswell  When i last meditated i visualised being in my dreamscape and it felt unreal at first but when i opened my eyes it felt asthough i had just woken up because of the realism being projected whilst my eyes were closed. Can't wait to try!





Yes it takes practice to get vivid imagery going, once you get it going your sure to get better and better.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

ops double post

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

I just think its a fascinating induction technique, i just did some meditation then and tryed to view the imagery, it was difficult, it took quite a bit of effort to keep the visual imagery in place, but it kept drifting off, the sound was fairly easy but i found that bringing in the smell and taste were the hardest parts, i didn't suceed, i didn't do it for long but this method seems promising if i get practice, if i was to concentrate on it for about 5 mins i'm sure i could get a degree of focus, it will take time, how long dd it take you to get good at it?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Well I honestly havn't tried for long enough to notice much improvement, gothlark says it took him acouple weeks.

----------


## wendylove

If Gothlark does not like WILD can you tell him to do a tutorial on DILD instead. Ask him what is better Wild or Dild? and then tell him to write up the best method.

----------


## LucidInCuB!zt

> When you go to sleep for 5 hours and wake up to wild.
> 
> I guess his decision to give up lucid dreaming sounds plausible. Okay I went to sleep early at 11pm and tried the rest off the night intill 1pm. I had one lucid dream at 1pm that lasted about twenty minautes, however I remeber all my dreams starting from 2am. 
> 
> Did Gothlark have any tips on making the dream more vivid. I will practice some more. Also are you mean't to walk around when visualizing or stay still and wait for something to happen.



  how about trying to meditate on this during the evening instead of napping..use this same method but use it to meditate instead of napping..works fine and no loss of sleep.. ::rolleyes::

----------

